# [Heisec] Schöne Bescherung - Hacker veröffentlicht Exploits für MySQL und SSH



## Newsfeed (2 Dezember 2012)

Zum ersten Advent hat der Hacker mit dem Pseudonym KingCope Exploits veröffentlicht, mit denen sich Zugangsbeschränkungen in MySQL und in zwei speziellen SSH-Servern umgehen lassen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



















Weiterlesen...


----------

